# Sell Personal Gun in my store



## snakeboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I own a Survival Store and want to sell a few of my personal guns. Is it legal to display them in the store and sell them as a personal transaction not associated with the store? I am in Texas if it matters.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

in my opinion this would open you up to the interpretation of the law by the atfe.... since you own a survival store i can see them making the leap that you are an unlicensed dealer. i think it would allow them to seize the store and contents until it was sorted out....in short, the government doesnt care about you, why give them any way to steal your livelihood too?

since private transfers are legal in texas perhaps you can put up some pics on a bulletin board in your store and then do the sale off premiss.


----------

